# Clumsy Walk



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the funny walk and clumsiness just part of being a German Shepherd pup? I just bought a 15 week old pup from a breeder that walks clumsy and has a very low profile to his rear. He isn't in pain and gets around fine, just clumsy. She had two other dogs from that same litter that she is keeping for herself that walked exactly the same. It's almost funny like. He has a good background according to the AKC pedigree and she gave me a written guarantee. She was also a recommend breeder by a few other breeders. Also he has very big feet and is all out of proportion.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppies are very clumsy and can look very awkward when walking.


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

I wondered that with my male pup as well. His rear end looked askew and when he walked his back legs were wobbly. Got him checked at the vet and his hips seemed fine, that was when he was about 3 months old. He's now 7 months and his legs have come right now. He also has massive paws and is going to be a rather big boy when fully grown.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some pups are definitely very loose and clumsy as puppies. You can always post a video of your pup walking and running for us to look at.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I think he is just in an _Awkward_ stage. He has huge legs, huge paws, a long body and huge ears. He looks like a kangaroo right now.  Like I said his siblings looked and walked just as funny. We are just nervous. I spent a lot for him and so far he is a really good dog. I did some research and calling around to other breeders and this breeders was recommended by others. She also seemed very sincere about shepherds when talking with her. He is also a "show" type breed. So he has that really low rear end that I notice some shepherds don't have. Might also have something to do with his walk.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

ztekdesign said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think he is just in an _Awkward_ stage. He has huge legs, huge paws, a long body and huge ears. He looks like a kangaroo right now. .


 
My mum claimed that all puppies went through a stage she called 'the uglies'. Slash puppy walked around for months looking like a coyote. 

Jelpy


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll try and get a video of him in the next day or two. Then the experts can give me a their feedback.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is a video of him. Not the best video but some video. He seems to do better outside then inside on the hard floor. I have noticed some improvement in his walk and energy now that he has settled in to our home. 

Winston - YouTube


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

American show lines? Pretty typical of puppies from those lines to be all loosey-goosy like that. I think that is just normal puppy ackwardness and will grow out of it. 
Though you can find clumsy, ackward puppies in all the lines

Hard to see from the video, but maybe his pasterns are down? Can you post a picture of him from the side, standing? I'd be more concerned with him having down pasterns than his rear legs, from what I saw, though being down in the pasterns is fixable and he may outgrow it - so no need to panic!


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, He was bred to be a show dog. Right now his legs and paws are huge compared to the rest of his body. They are as big as the legs and feet on my 12 year old Golden Retriever. He is going into the Vet on Thursday for a checkup and I will have them look at his walk also. I"m just hoping it's an awkward stage and he grows out of it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> Hard to see from the video, but maybe his pasterns are down? Can you post a picture of him from the side, standing? I'd be more concerned with him having down pasterns than his rear legs, from what I saw, though being down in the pasterns is fixable and he may outgrow it - so no need to panic!


That's what I was thinking too. He looks like he's walking on his hocks. 

Could you post a better video of him closer up?


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll try and get better video for you to look at. Puppies don't cooperate very much.  Every time I get close to him he wants to start bouncing around or he lays down.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is a better video of him walking close by. 
2013 07 30 15 53 35 361 - YouTube


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep, pasterns and hocks are down. Keep in touch with your breeder to see what they recommend you do (or don't do) to get those to pop back up. Apparently not uncommon in American showlines. I saw a puppy last month who was really down in her pasterns, and they just came up overnight. 

Pretty puppy, btw! Love his name.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm a little nervous now. 
He is such a good pup. I'm hoping he snaps out of it. We haven't had him even a full week yet but it Seems to have gotten better. Until later in the day when he gets tired. I'll talk with the vet tomorrow at his appointment and after that consult with the breeder. Although I asked her about it once already and she told me it was a stage he would grow out of. Her other pups walked the same way.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

I've just started reading about foods, exercise and supplements. Has anyone out there had any experience trying to improve a dog with this condition? Right now he is on Nutrena Loyall Puppy Food 31/20. 2 cups in the morning and 2 at night. (although he doesn't always eat it all) He was raised in more of a kennel type atmosphere and now he is free to run in a huge grassy / hilly yard with the kids. I'm hoping the extra exercise will help.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Some evidence that a lower protein food helps with the down pasterns. And the running on the grass is good.  Don't get panicky. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I was picturing far worse than the video showed .

not so impressed with the food "
*Ingredients*

Chicken by-product meal, brewers rice, ground whole wheat, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), corn gluten meal, ground whole corn, dried plain beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, menhaden fish meal, whole flaxseed, vegetable oil, dried egg product, extracted hydrolyzed citric acid fermentation presscake dehydrated, bentonite, potassium chloride, salt, propionic acid (preservative), vitamins: (vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity)), minerals: (zinc amino acid complex, ferrous sulfate, iron amino acid complex, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, manganese amino acid complex, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, ethylenediamine dihydroiodide), brewers dried yeast, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols (preservative), citric acid (preservative), rosemary extract"


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

What does everyone else feed their GSD? The loyall Puppy food he is getting now is 31% protein 20% fat. That is what the breeder sent him home with. 

What % of Protein and Fat would be better for a dog with Pastern and Hock issues?


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

My Golden Retriever is on Diamond Chicken and Rice. He has done well with that. Has anyone used the Diamond Large Puppy Lamb and Rice?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

collagen , is a major body component , including cartilage , intervertebral discs (which is why chicken necks are a good source) - ligaments / tendons (downed pasterns) , skin (fat scraped pork skin is an excellent source of collagen) , and organs , blood vessels , eyes .

A good source of protein is important . Animal sources of protein are important and the food you are feeding , by product , seems low. I had to tackle this when the Toronto Raw and Vegan festival asked me to participate reprepresenting animal care . In addition to the PETA group who felt dogs should not be owned, there were those that dedicated to sharing their dietary philosophy with their animals , dogs and "cats!" . I was there for two consecutive years . Good training , of the stand and deliver sort -- did lead to further study and inquiry. 

Eggs are about as good a source of protein , including matrix builing proline , lysine , as you can get. 

Collagen is helped by anthocyanidins --- and vitamin C , but the complete form which includes rutin . add antioxidants and anti inflammatory omega 3 's


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

by the way coyotes are virtual moving machines, very co-ordinated , rhythmic movement , good tight ligaments and muscle. We have so many in our "yard" acres that we recognize them as individuals -- named the undertakers, the teenager, and big sinister. Now they have their young out - no clumsiness .


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

So what kind of dry food does everyone else feed their GSD? I have access to Eagle, CANIDAE, Royal Canin, and Diamond. 

I was thinking about switching to Canidae and found some bad reviews.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ztekdesign said:


> So what kind of dry food does everyone else feed their GSD? I have access to Eagle, CANIDAE, Royal Canin, and Diamond.
> 
> I was thinking about switching to Canidae and found some bad reviews.


I wouldn't feed any of those. 

Do you have Fromm available near you? If not, you can always have it shipped.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Never head of Fromm but I will look into it. What style is best for his condition?


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Found Fromm at a local Kennel. They stock the Fromm Adult Gold or can order other styles for me. She said it's what she feeds her own dogs. She also told me that to her knowledge they have never had recall issues unlike other brands. 

Would Adult Gold be a good choice?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The large breed puppy would probably be best, but adult's perfectly fine for him.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

OK, I just thought Adult might be better because it's lower in protein then the puppy formula.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Ztekdesign:

You have a lovely American Show Line style GSD puppy. With a fairly high degre of certainty, I can tell you that he will grow in to his angulation as me matures. Over the years, I have heard vet after vet tell ASL puppy owners that their dogs are crippled, dysplastic, in pain, you name it - all because they are angulated and look more extreme as babies than they do as adults. 

Please relax, offer him a good quality large breed puppy or adult food and just let him mature. Exercise and good food will help and time will do most of the rest. 

He is beautiful and very typical of this type/style of GSD. I have been raised with them and have one myself, so I understand.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Just picked up some Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy. A local kennel stocks it and she feeds it to her own dogs. The ingredients look really good and the company responded to my email right away with helpful tips on the right formula and proper feeding instructions. I have heard a lot of good things about them so I'm going to give it a try. He seems to like the taste better too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you will be happy with the Fromm. That is exactly the formula I raised Beau on. ........nowadays the Large breed puppy foods tend to be lower in protein and in calcium than the adult foods and promote slow growth.


----------



## Gabesnow (Oct 27, 2018)

*SO MANY CHOICES..........&#x1f92f;*

What food is good for 8 week old German Shepherd puppy


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

*So Many Choices*

This is an old thread. You might do better if you read or posted in “Feeding Our Puppy.”

Your GSD puppy has blue eyes?


----------



## Gabesnow (Oct 27, 2018)

Blue German Shepherds. ... This is not only because their eyes often stay blue even after adulthood, but because the recessive gene that causes the blue eye color can also cause the darker patches of hair on the animal to appear more blue or silver in hue rather than the usual black.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gabesnow said:


> Blue German Shepherds. ... This is not only because their eyes often stay blue even after adulthood, but because the recessive gene that causes the blue eye color can also cause the darker patches of hair on the animal to appear more blue or silver in hue rather than the usual black.



Nothing about this is correct.


----------



## Gabesnow (Oct 27, 2018)

I ve did alot of reserch , so im confused, if you have more info please share about blue eyes in German shepherd s


----------

